# Announcing: The Excel Wiki



## MrExcel (Oct 31, 2005)

I should introduce everyone to Lora White. Lora started as an office manager at MrExcel about 8 weeks ago. Lora is a great addition, because it allows me to have time to play with new stuff.  Since Lora joined, I have several *RSS Feeds*, a MrExcel DVD (details soon), a new daily *Video Podcast*, and now, today - I am introducing the Excel Wiki.

A "Wiki" is an area of the website where the entire MrExcel community can collaborate and contribute their favorite tips. When you contribute to the MrExcel Message board, your message stays at the top and you are famous for a couple of minutes. It then gets buried in the obscurity of 130,000 other past messages.  With the Excel Wiki, you can write up your favorite Excel tip and it will be easily findable in the Wiki for years to come.

I invite everyone reading this to drop by the Wiki and add a tip. Or - add a bunch of tips. After posting my first contribution to the Wikipedia, I found myself thinking of new stuff to post almost every day.

The message board has "bbcode" to allow you to add emoticons and other formatting. A Wiki has it's own unique language to add links, images, new pages and formatting.  So, I recommend reading these pages:
<UL>
<LI>My *Intro to the Wiki*
<LI>How to *edit the Wiki*.
<LI>The *Excel Wiki*
[/list]

Check it out, and have fun sharing your Excel knowledge with the world.

*July 9, 2007: The Excel Wiki was closed due to high frequencies of spam.*


----------

